# Right temp for baby guppies?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

FINALLY, one or maybe both of my females I've been waiting on gave birth. I have no idea who it was because neither look skinnier. I'm pretty sure they have more in them. I have them separated into a 10 gallon tank and theres TONS of cover for fry. 

Today while watching my nursery tank, we saw a baby. I caught it put in with the older fry i found in my main tank. And then after that, we found 11 more!!! I'm so excited! I have 15 fry in all. I don't know if theres any more. Haven't found any since 3:00 today. But i swear they have a ton left in them. I shined a dull flash light on them and can see the eyes reflecting. Moon looks maybe a tiny bit skinner. Maybe not.. I dunno. But I know she still has more. I can see them. But I'm positive they were born today or possibly last night because they still have the little thing they are born with. The fat tummy... But we noticed them late today. Is that normal?? Long labors?


Main question though. What is the right temperature for the babies? They are in a 2.5 gallon tank right now. I may get another tank to raise them in . (20 gallon, friends don't want it anymore P) The tank they are in is probablly 73-74 degrees. I ordered a heater for them today. So it will be here soon. So whats the right temp? I heard temperature effects the growth. My 3 older fry are definitely bigger than the ones born today. But they are 2 weeks old, and not that much bigger. Anything special I should do for the fry? All look healthy! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Temp does affect growth, the higher it is the faster they grow, what most people do is keep the babys in higher temp and the adults in lower temp. I personaly keep my fry tank at about 77-80 and the adult tank is only a few degrees lower, but thats just because where i live and i dont wana fight the temp. Seems like a good set up going from 2.5 to 20, you might want to get a divider in the 20g and put the males on one side and the females on the other (you can tell if its a female within a few weeks by its gavid spot) this way you can sellectivly breed them if thats what you are trying to do, or just make it another stage of growth before the big tank. You can feed the fry some baby brine shrimp, its very health for them and is a fun project on its own. I would buy a few ounces of it online, they only usaly carry about 6grams in the stores so it ends up being cheaper in bulk, i feed my fry baby brine shrimp every few days and feed them finely crushed flakes the other days.

Here is a helpfull link if you want to use the brine shrimp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8sNx9zTOnQ


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a small tank like the 2.5, the most important thing is to keep the water clean, even if you need to change some water every day. Lower temp may slow growth down, but it shouldn't do any long-term harm. Just match the temp when changing water to avoid shocks. A larger tank will definitely make your life easier.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

> Temp does affect growth, the higher it is the faster they grow, what most people do is keep the babys in higher temp and the adults in lower temp. I personaly keep my fry tank at about 77-80 and the adult tank is only a few degrees lower, but thats just because where i live and i dont wana fight the temp.


Okay, yeah Im going to probably get the bigger tank. They are just so tiny right now~





emc7 said:


> In a small tank like the 2.5, the most important thing is to keep the water clean, even if you need to change some water every day. Lower temp may slow growth down, but it shouldn't do any long-term harm. Just match the temp when changing water to avoid shocks. A larger tank will definitely make your life easier.



Yeah, they're water gets dirty fast! Im cleaning tanks today, so I'll do them~ When I woke up this morning notced one of females got skinnier. She still has a huge black gravid spot, but she definitely smaller...Still boxy too....Whats with that?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Like dr miller said, the higher the temp, the higher they grow, but that means the more they eat too, so plan on feeding more if it's higher
I keep mine around 78-80, you can go to 72-82


----------

